# Back fracture



## Fox112 (Jun 25, 2013)

I recently came off my horse on a trail ride & I fractured my L5 vertebra in 2 places. My fractures were stable enough with a brace that I did not need surgery. I am currently in a back brace with a leg extension. I have already been wearing he brace for 4 weeks & I will continue to wear it for at least another 5-6 weeks. Maybe longer, depending on the doctor. 
I am just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience & if someone can give me some insight on what's in store for me after the brace comes off. I know that I will have to do physiotherapy. I have no idea how difficult this will be. 
I am also wondering if I will have a lot of pain when I finally get back in the saddle. 
I know everyone's situation is different, I would just like some personal experience. 
Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have no advice or experience with a broken back to share. having just had a hard fall out trail riding a couple of weeks ago, flat on my back, I am just wincing to hear of your accident. I hope it works out for you and we'll be here to help you back into riding again. All the best,

Caroline


----------



## Fox112 (Jun 25, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I have no advice or experience with a broken back to share. having just had a hard fall out trail riding a couple of weeks ago, flat on my back, I am just wincing to hear of your accident. I hope it works out for you and we'll be here to help you back into riding again. All the best,
> 
> Caroline



Thanks Caroline. When I do get back I'm pretty sure I'll be wearing my cross country vest & an air vest. I don't want this to happen again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

There is an herb called comfrey. It's nickname is knitbone. May I suggest you do some research on this herb as I feel it would help you heal up quicker. And I believe it's the root portion which is more potent in its healing properties.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a fracture of the L5 parrs ( the little hook looking part that comes off the vertabra. Dr said that it will never heal. While not a bad as what you described, I have no pain from it while ridding


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I fractured T6 and T8 at a dude ranch in 2009. I just assumed I had pulled some muscles and didn't go to the doc until a month later. Imagine my surprise when the xrays and MRI showed a pretty serious fracture in two places! The pain was getting worse and that is why I finally went to the doc.

By the time we discovered the fractures, they had already begun to heal so I didn't need a brace. A brace would have been difficult anyway since the break was up between my shoulder blades.

The pain was mostly coming from trauma to the tendons and muscles around the factures. I had a series of steroid shots around the spine to help with the healng of those tissues.

My doc told me I couldn't ride until I was pain free.

The accident happened in September. A the end of January I was still in pain but I got on a horse anyway. Just walk...no trot or canter.

My back immediately felt better. It helped relax me and riding seemed to strengthen my back. 

My back still hurts every now and then, but mostly when I haven't ridden in a while.

I would never suggest you go against your doctor's orders. Please follow what he asks you to do but for me, I came to the realization that I may never be totally painfree and refused to stay out of the saddle anymore and luckily it worked out in my favor.

Hope you heal fast!


----------

